# Pics of my fish



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry I'm too lazy to upload te pics again, so here is a link to the thread at pfish.

Some Fishies


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice pics, I take notice in a slight similarity between this sight and that one? Maybe they hired the designers :rock:


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice looking fish. I not really familiar with the Pbass. Could you give me some info on them? Thanks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you hvae some really great fish..those pbass are extremely nice


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

like the pbass


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like the pbass and the festae, how big is your festae now?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that godawfully cool pbass should have been the Fury Non-P Pic of the Month









the wolf fish and pike cichlid are spectacular as well


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that godawfully cool pbass should have been the Fury Non-P Pic of the Month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks









The Festae doesn't seem like he has grown a whole lot I haven't really checked how big it is lately. The color on it is getting brighter.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice


----------

